# Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd - Weak Legs



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Pixie had twins late afternoon/early evening today, June 2nd. :kidred: :kidblue:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 31dfcc34c9

The pictures start in the album at 128.

Please say a little prayer for the little girl. She is so tiny and weak in the rear legs. Her big brother was taking up all the space!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd*

They are beautiful....congrats....Prayers for the little girl....did you give her some nutridrench....?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd*

They are soo pretty! Good luck with the doeling!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd*

We didn't give her anything yet. We checked them every hour and two of the visits she was nursing. The last visit she was sleeping with her legs slightly bent instead of straight. And according to my son "she was out cold with full belly sleepies". Knowing how worried I am he watched long enough to see her little side moving from breathing.

In the morning we will supplement based on how she is doing at that time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd*

Congrats on the cute kids! I hope she does better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd*

Ooooooo...FLASHY!!! Cute too and what a difference in size! I'm sure the teeny girl will catch up to her brother in no time!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Pixie Dust's Twins - Born June 2nd*

This morning we started checking on the babies at 6am. We were able to observe each of them nursing. The doeling hind legs are still very weak but are not as straight out as before. The buckling have slight weakness which you notice when he tries to move a certain way.

I ground up 200 mg selenium tablets and added some water and put in syringe. His syringe had slightly more than hers since he is significantly bigger. I followed that with two 400 iu Vitamin E gel tabs squeezed into their mouths.

So the doeling received slightly less than 200 mg of selenium and 800 iu Vit E gel.

The buckling received slightly more than 200 mg of selenium and 800 iu Vit E gel.

Later I will be picking up nutradrench as we are out of the goat type.

Is the above dosage sufficient once a day?

The little girl did take a quick nap in my arms this morning... It was awesome!!


----------

